# Medication Bill?



## Tad (Jan 4, 2010)

Does this sound right? 250mg/(10tablets) of Metronidazole = $20.00 CDN
5mL of Baytril =$ 50.00 CDN

It just doesn't seem like much medication for the money...


----------



## Shenanigans (Sep 24, 2009)

It may be a little high. Veterinary drugs are always expensive though. Is that directly from the vet or from an online pharmacy??? You can also check your local human pharmacy for the metronidozole. I find it can be cheaper for humans even though it's the same drug. I'm a vet tech and a lot of times if we know someone doesn't have a lot of money but their animal needs antibiotics we tell them to get them from human pharmacies because it's cheaper. I'm fairly certain they don't use Baytril in human medicine, though. But I'm pretty sure they use the Metronidozole. Also if you call a human pharmacy it's always good to know the generic and trade names of drugs just in case. Metronidozole is the generic name, Flagyl is it's trade name. Enrofloxacin is the generic name of Baytril.


----------



## Tad (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks Shenanigans! Where were you two weeks ago?! LOL
Your information really helps us going forward... We also just realized that it was 1ml of Baytril for $50.00. Does that seem like we got ripped off?


----------



## Shenanigans (Sep 24, 2009)

Is that $50 canadian or US? Hm... and is it in liquid form? Ohhhhhh you know what.... I bet they gave you 1ml of the injectable form (obviously you don't inject it but the frogs will absorb it through their skin). No in that case it sounds a smidge high. I wouldn't say you got ripped off, but it is high. However, I would think that 1ml would actually last quite a while if you're just giving it to them like a drop at a time. I would guess that it's a couple weeks worth of treatment. And most likely, if you ever need the Baytril again you'll have to go directly to your vet. That's about the only place you'll find that will give you the injectable kind of Baytril. They do have a tablet form but I'm not sure what you'd have to do to it to administer it to your frogs. 

You're welcome for the info. Good luck and get those guys healthy!!!


----------



## Shenanigans (Sep 24, 2009)

Granted, I'm also judging those prices against the prices of the vet clinic that I worked at last year (I work in research now). My clinic was VERY reasonable on medication prices. Also I'm in Ohio, which may be cheaper on everything than some other states/cities/provinces. So really if, to me, the prices are a little high, it may actually be somewhat average for other vets where you are. Haha I'm sure I'm confusing you now. Anyway, what I'm trying to say is that I don't think you got ripped off, the drugs are just expensive in general.


----------



## Tad (Jan 4, 2010)

I appreciated you clarifying, Shannon. A little confused, but I am going to take a vet tech's opinion over my own when it comes to the prices of meds. My husband and I are in Ontario, so the prices were CDN.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Shannon,

I would suspect that they may have also set up the drugs into an appropriate dilution to allow for easier dosing...that should also be figured into the costs. 

Ed


----------



## Shenanigans (Sep 24, 2009)

The Metronidozole she got is a standard size pill. She said she got 10 250mg tablets. They come in 250mg and 500mg. I don't think there is an injectable form of Metronidozole. I'm sure what you said goes for the Baytril. That's what I was talking about with the "injectable" version. Baytril comes in a tablet and a liquid injectable form. The injectable is more concentrated and usually lasts 12-24 hours whereas the tablet lasts 8-12. It would be hard to get a frog to eat a baytril tablet since they're the chewable beef flavored ones for dogs. So the vet had to go with the more expensive and concentrated injectable form that the frogs can absorb through their skin.

However, Tad, I am curious. How did the vet tell you to give the metronidozole? Are you crushing it, mixing it with water, and giving it to them?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Hi Shannon,

While there isn't any injectable metronidazole to my knowledge, there is a liquid metronidazole suspension that is used as an oral method of treatment which is what we have used to treat dendrobatids. 
Metronidazole doesn't dissolve in water so some vets may give it as a pill that has to be finely ground and dusted on the feeders. 

Ed


----------



## gillenws (Jul 13, 2009)

there's definitely an IV form of metronidazole, but it's used in the hospital peri-operatively, so probably difficult to get for individual use. the metronidazole tablets on petmeds are very cheap. i had looked into them when i thought my frog had a parasite problem. i would suspect that one could potentially work out their own suspension, but it would require knowing the appropriate dosage.


----------



## Shenanigans (Sep 24, 2009)

Ed said:


> Hi Shannon,
> 
> While there isn't any injectable metronidazole to my knowledge, there is a liquid metronidazole suspension that is used as an oral method of treatment which is what we have used to treat dendrobatids.
> Metronidazole doesn't dissolve in water so some vets may give it as a pill that has to be finely ground and dusted on the feeders.
> ...


Good idea dusting the feeders with meds. I'm still new to the hobby and haven't had to do anything like this with my frogs yet (knock on wood). My knowledge is just taking what I know from small animal medicine and applying it to pdf's.


----------



## Shenanigans (Sep 24, 2009)

gillenws said:


> i would suspect that one could potentially work out their own suspension, but it would require knowing the appropriate dosage.


The equation is actually pretty easy to figure out. If you're just trying to figure out how much to give it's Weight x dose / concentration. If you need to dilute it it's a bit more of a pain in the butt. If anyone needs it I can explain it in a PM haha.


----------

